# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΒΛΑΒΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ

## libee

Γεια και συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλειά μέσα στο forum
Το δικό μου θέμα έχει ως εξής :
Ένας γνωστός μου σήμερα μου έδωσε μια ηλεκτροκολληση παρατημένη για Κανά χρόνο
Η ηλεκτροκολληση είναι μάρκας smart 1000 imperia 
ΤΥΠΟΣ SMART 1000 ΤΑΣΗ (V/Hz) 230 ΙΣΧΥΣ 25% (KVA) 2,2 ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ (Α) 10-80 ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ 25% (Α) 80 ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΙΟ max (mm) 2 (2,5) ΒΑΘΜΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ IP 21 ΒΑΡΟΣ (kg) 2,5 Ιδανική για ερασιτέχνη και επαγγελματία με μικρό όγκο εργασιών Ελαφρία και μικρών διαστάσεων, χαμηλής κατανάλωσης ρεύματος. Διαθέτει μηχανισμό HOT-START που προσθέτει ηλεκτρική ισχύ (ρεύμα) για ομαλό ξεκίνημα της συγκόλλησης Ενσωματώνει μηχανισμό ANTI-STICK που σταματά το ρεύμα συγκόλλησης εάν το ηλεκτρόδιο ''κολλήσει'' στο υλικό Διαθέτει μηχανισμό ARC FORCE που εξασφαλίζει ομοιογένεια κόλλησης ακόμα και όταν η απόσταση μεταξύ ηλεκτροδίου και επιφάνειας δεν είναι σταθερή Συμπεριλαμβάνονται καλώδια με την τσιμπίδα και το σώμα γείωσης.
Μου είπε το εξής ότι ενώ δούλευε σταμάτησε ξαφνικά
Έτσι τι έκανε(δεν το σχολιάζω καν ) την άνοιξε μπας και …..κάτι αλλά κατά λάθος ενώ είχε τάση ακούμπησε έναν πυκνωτή λέει και έκανε τρελό τσαφ
Στο σήμερα…..
Την έχω στα χέρια μου την άνοιξα ,φυσικά πριν δοκίμασα εάν λειτούργει αλλά τζίφος
Αφού την άνοιξα παρατήρησα τα εξής 
Εμφανισιακά δεν λείπει κάποιος πυκνωτής και κανένας δεν φαίνετε καμένος-σκασμένος
Αυτό που είδα στο πίσω μέρος είναι ένα μαύρισμα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο το οποίο έχω Φώτο στο οποίο είναι κολλημένο ένα γκρι και δίπλα ένα πράσινο εξάρτημα τα οποία δεν τα αναγνωρίζω το ένα λέει A..V.E.L.S.a.S και το πράσινο VTHA 001 12
Επίσης στο σημείο που είναι κολλημένη η μπορνα του ηλεκτροδίου η μια κόλληση είναι κομπλέ ενώ η άλλη τρύπια …έχει θέμα εκεί;;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σωθεί από αντικατάσταση κάποιοι εξαρτήματος
Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;;

Σας ευχαριστώ…DSC00221.jpgDSC00222.jpgDSC00223.jpgDSC00224.jpgDSC00225.jpgDSC00226.jpg

----------


## Thanos10

Θα δεις αν ειναι καμμενη η ασφαλεια μετα δες και την γεφυρα ανορθωσης ειναι ενταξει και τα λεμε.
Παντος αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ο πυκνωτης ειναι λιγος για τα 80Α (470μF) αυτα για πρωτα και τα λεμε.

----------


## libee

ΘΑΝΟ εάν σου είναι εύκολο και έχεις την υπομονή μπορείς να μου πεις πως;;
Εννοείς να μετρήσω συνέχεια;;
Η ασφάλεια είναι το μπλε;;
Το γκρι και το πράσινο εξάρτημα που προανέφερα τι είναι;;

----------


## Thanos10

Το πρασινο ειναι το ρελε και το γκρι ο μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσιας των κυκλωματων χαμηλης τασης.
Την ασφαλεια θα την βρεις στο πισω μερος του κουτιου την μετρας με ενα πολυμετρο.
Παντως αν δεν γνωριζεις απο αυτα τα κυκλωματα μπορεις να κανεις και μεγαλυτερη ζημια.

----------


## dobler

Καλησπέρα. Μου έτυχε σε πανόμοια ηλεκτροκόληση να εχει κάψειτην βαριστορ (ασφάλεια)και την αντίσταση σε σειρά με αυτή. Αλλαγή και όλα οκ. Καλήεπιτυχία

----------


## libee

Θάνο δεν υπάρχει ασφάλεια  στο πίσω μέρος
Έχει μόνο το on/off και την υποδοχή της τροφοδοσίας
Δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω κάτι χωρίς την δικια σας βοήθεια
Παντος  το ρελε και ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας των κυκλωμάτων χαμηλής τάσης στις κολλήσεις  τους έχουν μαυρίσει δεν ξέρω εάν έχει θέμα…
Θα κάνω  αυτά που μουπες  για αρχή
Τις διόδους πώς να τις μετρήσω..

----------


## libee

Φίλε μου dobler σου είναι  εύκολο να γίνεις ποιο αναλυτικός;;
Που ακριβός βρίσκετε η βαριστορ (ασφάλεια)και η αντίσταση σε σειρά
Και πως μπορώ να δω εάν είναι οκ;;
Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanos10

Η βαριστορ ειναι ενα απο τα μπλε που βρισκονται κοντα στο ρελε.
Τις διοδους μπορεις να τις μετρησεις με πολυμετρο.

----------


## pousinis

DSC00222.jpg 

Για δες ... μου φαίνονται παραμορφωμένοι!

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτες ειναι οι αντιστασεις προφορτισης του πυκνωτη 470μF και οταν μπει σε λειτουργια η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση και κλειση το ρελε την βραχυκυκλωνει.

----------


## libee

Θάνο τα παραπάνω τα μετραω με συνέχεια;;
Εννοώ τις διόδους και τις βαρυστορ
Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή  στις ερωτήσεις που κάνω

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον ξεκινα να δεις αν εχεις ταση 300ν περιπου στον πυκνωτη 470μF και μετα βλεπουμε ενα ενα θα γινουν για να βρεις ακρη.

----------


## libee

οι αντιστασεις προφορτισης σε τι ακριβώς χρησιμεύουν ;;

----------


## Thanos10

Ξεκινα οπως σου ειπα και θα δουμε και αυτες.
Απο αυτες περνα η ταση για να προφορτιστει ο πυκνωτης επειτα κλεινει το ρελε και η ταση περνα μεσα απο τις επαφες του και φορτιζεται ο πυκνωτης κανονικα.

----------


## libee

Οκ…… θα μετρήσω και μιλάμε 
Πάντως μου κάνει εντυπώσει που σαν κατασκευή δεν έχει ασφάλεια όπως είπες ,γιατί ετσι… είναι σωστό;;;

Και κάτι τελευταίο εάν σου είναι εύκολο πες μου τη πρέπει να δείξει το πολυμετρο …
Πως θα μετρήσω τις διόδους και τις βαριστορ 
Tnx

----------


## dobler

Οι βαριστορ είναι σαν αυτό του διχνει το βελος. Το ξεκολλάς καιτο μετράς ωμικά. Πρέπει να εχει μεγάλη αντισταση(MΩ)Αν η αντίσταση είναι μικρη άλλαξέτην. Χτύπα στο internet τα χαρακτηριστικά που γράφει η μπλε φακή να δεις αν όντος είναιβαριστορ ή κατι άλλο.

----------


## dobler

Τις διοδους πάλη ωμικά. Από την μια άγουν από την άλλη οχι

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτες που δειχνεις με το βελος ειναι οι αντιστασεις διπλα ειναι η βαριστορ ενα απο τα μπλε.

----------


## libee

ευχαριστω παιδια
θα το κανω  και στελνω

----------


## Thanos10

Παντος ειναι αρκετα μικρη δεν νομιζω 80Α αν κρινω απο την κατασκευη της και τα υλικα που εχει (πυκνωτης,διοδους) και ο κυκλος εργασιας 25% ειναι πολυ μικρος.

----------


## libee

Θάνο θες να πεις ότι ενώ στο ποτενσιόμετρο εχει μεχρι 100αμπερ
Δεν τα βγάζει;;;
Τι εννοείς ότι ο κύκλος εργασίας 25% είναι πολύ μικρός
Απλά σαν ιδέα και εάν πάνε όλα καλά
Υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβαθμίσεις ,δηλαδή εάν αντικαταστήσω κάποια υλικά με άλλες τιμές θα υπάρξει κάποιοι αποτέλεσμα;;
Λέει ότι καίει μέχρι 2,5αρι , έχει antis tickklklp
Φήμες;;;

----------


## Thanos10

Το 2,5 μπορει να το καψει αλλα πως εκει ειναι το θεμα.
Ο  κυκλος εργασιας βγαινει απο τον χρονο και τα αμπερ που καιει το ηλεκτροδιο στην περιπτωση μας 2,5mm.
Τα υπολοιπα καλουδια θα τα εχει.
Οσο για την βελτιωση δεν παιρνει τιποτα το μονο που γινεται ειναι να βαλεις αντι του 470μF εναν 680μF/400v.

----------


## Thanos10

Εκατο αμπερ ειπες πως γραφει,με τιποτα καμια 60ρια Αμπερ ειναι απο τα εξαρτηματα που βλεπω.

----------


## libee

Λοιπόν παίδες σήμερα έμαθα ακόμα ποιο αναλυτικά τι τελικά έγινε
Μου είπε ότι ενώ ηλεκτροκολλουσε σε κάποιο ύψος σκόνταψε και το ηλεκτρόδιο ακούμπησε στο σασί της ηλεκτροκολλησης ,έκανε σώμα και έτσι σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί
Όταν τον ρώτησα τι έκανε μετά μουπε ότι είχε ξεχάσει ότι ήταν στο ρεύμα και όταν την έλυσε ακούμπησε ένα γκρι κουτί (μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας των κυκλωμάτων χαμηλής τάσης) και έκανε τρελό τσαφ και έκαψε την μοκέτα
Αυτά τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρεται….
Θάνο αλλάζοντος τον πυκνωτή τι θα κερδίσω;;;
Άμα σου μοιάζει για 60αμπερ και την πουλανε για 100 άστα
Τότε για τι χρήση την έχουν;;;;
Όσον αφορά για τον χρόνο που είπες παραπάνω 25%
Θες να πεις ότι καίει αρκετό ρεύμα ώστε να κάψει το ηλεκτρόδιο άρα παραπάνω κόστος στη ΔΕΗ;;;     
Εάν βάλλω 1,5αρι θαναι καλυτέρα η σχέση ;;

----------


## libee

Λοιπόν έχω μπροστά μου το πολυμετρο και την ηλεκτροκολlηση μετρώ στην είσοδο  220 κομπλέ , μέτρησα και της διόδους και είναικομπλέ και αυτές απτή μια μου βγάζουν 445 και απτήν άλλη αυξάνουν συνεχώς τιμή μάλλοντείνουν στο άπειρο 
Επίσης έχω αφαιρέσει από την πλακέτα τα παρακάτω εξαρτήματα(γιαπυκνωτές μοιάζουν-πιστεύω)παντος στην πλακέτα αναφέρονται σαν c1 c2 c3
Αυτά πως τα μετρώ εάν είναι οκ …;;;


Η φακές πρέπει να γράφουν 472Η δεν φαίνεται καλάκαι το άλλο γραφεί 330n-3352ΜΚP-13R 0408 X2 sorry αλλά δεν ξεχωρίζουν καλά..
1329429301800.jpg1329429310006.jpg

----------


## Thanos10

Τι ταση εχεις στον ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη?

----------


## libee

Θάνο εννοείς στον μεγάλο 470μf
Πως το μετρώ…
Όλες η μετρήσεις εκτός τάσης έτσι…

----------


## johnnyb

> Θάνο εννοείς στον μεγάλο 470μf
> Πως το μετρώ…
> Όλες η μετρήσεις εκτός τάσης έτσι…


Ο Θανος εννοει να μετρησεις την ταση στα ακρα του πυκνωτη με τη συσκευη στην πριζα και ανοικτο το διακοπτη της για να δεις αν λειτουργει το τροφοδοτικο της πρεπει να εχει 300V + στον πυκνωτη.  Οι μετρησεις υπο ταση και σε τετοια συσκευη δεν ειναι ακινδυνες και απαιτουν καποια εμπειρια. Οταν εκανε τρελο <<τσαφ>> το ποιο πιθανο να εκαψε καποια transistor -fet τα οποια πρεπει να ειναι εμφανως καμμενα στο ματι και μαζι με την αντικατασταση τους χρειαζονται πιθανοτατα και αλλα εξαρτηματα οπως transistor οδηγησης κλπ. Γενικα δεν ειναι ευκολη επισκευή ουτε για ηλεκτρονικο απαιτει προηγουμενη εμπειρια με τετοιες συσκευες. 
(Προσοχη ο μεγαλος πυκνωτης κραταει φορτιο και αφου βγαλεις τη συσκευη απο τη πριζα)

----------


## Thanos10

Σωστος ο johnny ετσι ειναι πρεπει να ξερεις γιατι μπορει να κανεις μεγαλυτερη ζημια αλλα και κινδυνευεις να παθεις ηλεκτροπληξια.

----------


## Thanos10

> Λοιπόν παίδες σήμερα έμαθα ακόμα ποιο αναλυτικά τι τελικά έγινε
> Μου είπε ότι ενώ ηλεκτροκολλουσε σε κάποιο ύψος σκόνταψε και το ηλεκτρόδιο ακούμπησε στο σασί της ηλεκτροκολλησης ,έκανε σώμα και έτσι σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί
> Όταν τον ρώτησα τι έκανε μετά μουπε ότι είχε ξεχάσει ότι ήταν στο ρεύμα και όταν την έλυσε ακούμπησε ένα γκρι κουτί (μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας των κυκλωμάτων χαμηλής τάσης) και έκανε τρελό τσαφ και έκαψε την μοκέτα
> Αυτά τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρεται….
> Θάνο αλλάζοντος τον πυκνωτή τι θα κερδίσω;;;
> Άμα σου μοιάζει για 60αμπερ και την πουλανε για 100 άστα
> Τότε για τι χρήση την έχουν;;;;
> Όσον αφορά για τον χρόνο που είπες παραπάνω 25%
> Θες να πεις ότι καίει αρκετό ρεύμα ώστε να κάψει το ηλεκτρόδιο άρα παραπάνω κόστος στη ΔΕΗ;;;     
> Εάν βάλλω 1,5αρι θαναι καλυτέρα η σχέση ;;


Αν αλλαξεις τον πυκνωτη λιγα πραγματα κερδιζεις δεν θα ειναι καμια διαφορα τρελη.
Ο κυκλος εργασιας που εχει 25% ειναι απο τους μικροτερους και σημαινει οτι μονο για τσιμπιματα κανει οσο για το ηλεκτροδιο 1,5mm θα το καιει καλυτερα.

----------


## Thanos10

> Καλησπέρα. Μου έτυχε σε πανόμοια ηλεκτροκόληση να εχει κάψειτην βαριστορ (ασφάλεια)και την αντίσταση σε σειρά με αυτή. Αλλαγή και όλα οκ. Καλήεπιτυχία


Ξεχασα να απαντησω στον φιλο τα βαριστορ δεν ειναι ασφαλεια οπως την εννοουμε ειναι καθαρα προστασια απο υπερταση δηλαδη καθε βαριστορ γραφει επανω στο κελυφος μια ταση ας πουμε 250ν αν η ταση αυτη ανεβει για διαφορους λογου τοτε μειωνεται η αντισταση της με αποτελεσμα στο τελος να βραχυκυκλωνει 
και να καιει καποια ασφαλεια τις συσκευης που βρισκεται με αυτον τον τροπο προστατευεται η συσκευη.
Συνηθως σε μικρες ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις βαζουν καποια ασφαλεια αλλα σε πολλες εκμεταλευονται την ασφαλεια του δικτυου,αυτο το κανουν για λογους οικονομιας αλλα και χωρου.

----------


## spirakos

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα θα τα πω εδω
 επεσε στα χερια μου ενα μηχανημα στο οποιο ως τωρα παρατηρησα το εξης:
Δεν οπλιζει το ρελε να βραχυκυκλωσει την αντισταση σειρας της ομαλης εκκινησης με αποτελεσμα να ρεεται μονιμα απο ρευμα και να κραταει πανω της γυρω στα 85βολτ
Επειδη η πλακετα ειναι 2πλης οψης και εχει και πολλαααααα smd, δε καταφερα να βρω απο που ξεκινα η τροφοδοσια του ρελε. Το μονο που αναγνωρισα ειναι ενα 7812 αλλα βγαινουν μολις 10βολτ

 Και λεω με το ταπεινο μου μυαλο..
1) να βραχυκυκλωσω χειροκινητα την αντισταση σειρας ή θα κανω μεγαλυτερο το προβλημα?
2) Απο που να προερχεται η λαθος ταση στο 7812? 
3) Ποσο χρονο χρειαζεται συνυθως το ρελε να οπλισει και πως οριζεται αυτος ο χρονος?

Υ.Γ. Εχει 3 φετ ανα μπρατσο απο τα οποια ενα σε καθε πλευρα ειχε καει, τα αφαιρεσα τα καμμενα και δε ξαναεπεσε η ασφαλεια
Το ρελε δουλευει μια χαρα με εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια που δοκιμασα

ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον Σπυρο για να τα παμε βημα βημα,δες αν η γεφυρα ανορθωσης ειναι ενταξει αν ναι προχωραμε,μετα την αντισταση ομαλης φορτισης του πυκνωτη υψηλης τασης μετρα την συνηθως ειναι απο 10Ω μεχρι 47Ω.
Γιατι δεν κλεινει το ρελε γιατι δεν υπαρχει  τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης τασης την ταση αυτη την παιρνει απο τον πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης 300ν+,θα δεις υπαρχει ενα δυκτυωμα απο δυο αντιστασεις εν σειρα βαττικες και μια ζενερ και ενα πυκνωτη απο εκει λοιπον παιρνει  το 7812 και αφου ξεκινησει να παραγει ταση η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση το 7812 τροφοδοτειται απο ενα τυλιγμα στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος.
Αφου λοιπον καταφερεις  να εχεις ταση 300ν στον πυκνωτη, το ρελλε παλι δεν θα κλεινει.
Γιατι δεν θα κλεινει το ρελλε? γιατι η ταση που υπαρχει απο το δυκτυωμα που σου αναφερω δεν αρκει το ρευμα για το ρελε γιαυτο βλεπεις και 10ν στο 7812.
Τσεκαρε αυτα και τα λεμε στην συνεχεια. 
Ολα αυτα που σου λεω ειναι στανταρ για πολλες μηχανες γιαυτο ανεβασε φωτο να δω.
O χρονος που θα κλειση το ρελλε ειναι 3 -4 δευτερολεπτα περιπου.

----------


## bchris

Παιδια, μπορει να κανω και λαθος, αλλα στην φωτο νουμερο 5 που ανεβασε ο libee, δεν φαινεται κατεστραμενη η πλακετα?
Δεν ειναι καποιος διαδρομος κομμενος εκει?

----------


## spirakos

> Λοιπον Σπυρο για να τα παμε βημα βημα,δες αν η γεφυρα ανορθωσης ειναι ενταξει *(Μια χαρα ειναι η γεφυρα)* αν ναι προχωραμε,μετα την αντισταση ομαλης φορτισης του πυκνωτη υψηλης τασης μετρα την συνηθως ειναι απο 10Ω μεχρι 47Ω. *(Ειναι 6Κ8 / 7βαττ, την οποια αλλαξα σε 11 βαττ)*
>  Γιατι δεν κλεινει το ρελε γιατι δεν υπαρχει  τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης τασης την ταση αυτη την παιρνει απο τον πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης 300ν+,θα δεις υπαρχει ενα δυκτυωμα απο δυο αντιστασεις εν σειρα βαττικες και μια ζενερ και ενα πυκνωτη απο εκει λοιπον παιρνει  το 7812 και αφου ξεκινησει να παραγει ταση η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση το 7812 τροφοδοτειται απο ενα τυλιγμα στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος. *(Η εξοδος δε δινει ταση παντως)
> * Αφου λοιπον καταφερεις  να εχεις ταση 300ν στον πυκνωτη, το ρελλε παλι δεν θα κλεινει. *(Αν δε κλεισει το ρελε, δε θα εχω ποτε 300βολτ στους πυκνωτες, κραταει γυρω στα 85βολτ η αντισταση πανω της)*
> Γιατι δεν θα κλεινει το ρελλε? γιατι η ταση που υπαρχει απο το δυκτυωμα που σου αναφερω δεν αρκει το ρευμα για το ρελε γιαυτο βλεπεις και 10ν στο 7812.
> Τσεκαρε αυτα και τα λεμε στην συνεχεια. 
>  Ολα αυτα που σου λεω ειναι στανταρ για πολλες μηχανες γιαυτο ανεβασε φωτο να δω.*(Δυστηχως η φωτογραφικη σταματηε εδω και καιρο να λειτουργει)
> *O χρονος που θα κλειση το ρελλε ειναι 3 -4 δευτερολεπτα περιπου.



Τελικα να τη βραχυκυκλωσω την αντισταση να παν τα 300 στους πυκνωτες? Δε το κανω γιατι δε θελω να δημιουργησω και αλλα προβληματα, ειναι τα smd στη μεση που με ποιανει πονοκεφαλος

----------


## Thanos10

Η αντισταση προφορτισης του πυκνωτη δεν ειναι με τιποτα 6.8κ αυτη ειναι στο κυκλωμα που σου ανεφερα παραγωγης χαμηλης τασης για την εναρξη.
Και 300ν να εχεις παλι δεν θα ξεκινησει γιατι σου εχω γραψει ποιο πανω.
Εσυ δωσε ταση απο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο στο 7812 18ν περιπου και μετρα με τον παλμογραφο αν εχεις παλμο (τετραγωνο) στην πυλη των φετ αυτο θα το κανεις και στης δυο τρειαδες γιατι η διαταξη ειναι Ρ.Ρ αν εχεις τοτε βαλε απο ενα φετ (για να μην καψεις και τα αλλα σε περιπτωση λαθους) και δωσε ταση απο το δικτυο αφου εχεις βγαλει το εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο.
Ενας τροπος προστασιας για την δοκιμη ειναι να βαλεις μια λαμπα 100βαττ 220ν εν σειρα στα 220ν.
Την δοκιμη με το εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο η μηχανη δεν θα ειναι στην πριζα και κατι αλλο προσοχη με τον παλμογραφο δεν μετραμε ποτε την πυλη των φετ οταν υπαρχη ταση γιατι το αρνητικο ειναι συνδεδεμενο με την γειωση ετσι θα καψεις τα φετ αλλα πιθανον να κανει ζημια και στο παλμογραφο.
Αν ολα πανε καλα βαλε ολα τα φετ και ξανα δοκιμασε με την λαμπα συνδεδεμενη απου δεν θα εχεις προβλημα μετα την βγαζεις και δινεις ταση κανονικα απο την πριζα.

----------


## libee

Παιδιά στον πυκνωτή πρέπει να έχω συνεχές η εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα, πάντως δεν έχω καθόλου τάση
Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι το ένα τρανζίστορ είναι σπασμένο …
Είναι στην μεσαία ψυχτρα το αριστερό…
Τάση έχω και στην είσοδο αλλά και στον πυκνωτή mkp τον  μπλε αυτόν που είναι μετά την τροφοδοσία μετρώ220,στις βαριστορ μετρώ 110

----------


## spirakos

Θανο στις ως τωρα δοκιμες δε χρησιμοποιησα γειωση με τη λογικη οτι ειναι μονο για προστασια, υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταει???
Για να καταλαβω μολις φτασει η εξοδος σε μια Χ ταση τοτε δινεται εντολη στο ρελε να οπλισει?
Οταν δοκιμασω οσα ειπες θα ενημερωσω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παιδιά δείτε τι ψάρεψα στο You tube ...ηλεκτροκόλληση με 3 μπαταρίες Σκέτο? είναι δυνατόν??????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_hLo...feature=fvwrel

----------


## libee

Τελικά είναι 2 τα τρανζίστορ σκασμένα (irfp450)
Καθώς και οι 2 αντιστάσεις πριν το ρελε οι οποίες επειδή έχουν σκάσει  δεν τις αναγνωρίζω
Είναι κίτρινο-καφέ-μαύρο  η  κίτρινο-μαύρο μαύρο

----------


## libee

θαναση τα φωτα σου σουχω στειλει και pm

----------


## spirakos

Αλλαξα την αντισταση σειρας σε 47Ω και ηρθε το πρασινο φως...και μολις εβαλα τις ψυκτρες τσαφ...ακομα 2 φετ σπιτι τους
Νομιζω ξερω το λαθος και μυριζομαι πως η μ@μ@κι@ ειναι δικη μου, εχει διπλα απο καθε 3αδα φετ ενα διοδιο σε κελυφος ιδιο με τα φετ, οποτε μολις ακουμπησαν ολα μαζι στη ψηκτρα χωρις μονωση τσαφ τσουφ
Τωρα μενει να τα αλλαξω και τα 6 και να μονωσω τα διοδια

Ερωτηση..αξιζει αντι για 3 χ 15Α σε καθε μπρατσο να βαλω απο 1 στα 60Α?

----------


## Thanos10

Σπυρο προσεχε μην καψεις ολα τα φετ μετρα και τις διοδους αν ειναι ενταξει δεν ξερω αν ειδες με τον παλμογραφο τον παλμο.
Μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο ποιο ισχυρα αλλα καλα ειναι να ειναι τριαδα γιατι ετσι μειωνεται η αντισταση (RDS(on)  που παρουσιαζουν δηλαδη αν ειναι 0,4Ω με τρια παει 0,1Ω αυτο ειναι καλο γιατι μικρες απωλειες και ποιο μικρη θερμοκρασια,ποια φετ εχει IRFP460?
Ποσα αμπερ ειναι η μηχανη.

----------


## spirakos

Παλμο δε μετρησα, οι διοδοι ειναι οκ. Τελικα παρεξηγουνται με το παραμικρο..
Ειναι igbt *G15N60* (15A/600V) σε θηκη ΤΟ247. Το κουτι γραφει 200Α
Μαλλον θα βαλω μεγαλυτερα για ανοχες, χαζευω τιμες απο εβαυ. Δες *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## Thanos10

Θα βαλεις αυτα που ανεβαζω στο PDF ειναι τα καλυτερα IGBT που υπαρχουν αυτα βαζω και εγω μην ψαχνεις κατι αλλο ειναι δοκιμασμενα.
Θα τα βρεις στον Φανο.

----------

-nikos- (22-02-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> Παιδιά δείτε τι ψάρεψα στο You tube ...ηλεκτροκόλληση με 3 μπαταρίες Σκέτο? είναι δυνατόν??????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_hLo...feature=fvwrel


δεν νωμιζω να ειναι αληθεια γιατι οι ανορθωμενες ηλεκτροκολησεις ειναι 
ητε τριφασικες ητε ινβερτερ 
που σημενει συνεχες μεν παλμικο δε [και συνηθως υψησυχνο]
οι μπαταριες δινουν μεν τα αμπερ [ρωη] και τα βολτ αλλα δεν δινουν παλμο.
αλλιως θα 
ανωρθοναμε τις απλες και δεν θα αγωραζαμε ινβερτερ.
-
Θανο ευχαριστουμε [εγω τουλαχιστον] για το μοσφετ.

----------


## spirakos

Να μαι παλι, εδωσα ταση σε ενα 7812 που λογικα αυτο τροφοδοτει τον ταλαντωτη, και εβαλα παλμογραφο να μετρησω παλμο με ολα τα φετ ξεκολημενα
Τι ειδα, ενα τριγωνο προς πριονι περιπου 50mV καμια 100Ηζ, μου φανηκε τελειως λαθος και μετρησα ενα ενα τα ποδια του 3845, παντου το ιδιο
Η κυματομορφη μοιαζει πολυ με αυτη των 100Ηζ ripple της ανορθωσης, και ετσι πρεπει να ειναι..
Παω να μετρησω DC στα ποδαρακια του 3845 και σχεδον ολα εδειξαν 12βολτ, μετα μετραω τα ποδια μεταξυ τους χωρις ταση αλλα δεν υπηρχαν βραχυκυκλωματα παρα μονο μεταξυ στα ποδια 2-5
Τι γινεται οεο?

----------


## ultra

Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να φωτογραφισεις την κυματομορφη?

Γραψε αναλυτικα τι μετρας στα ποδια του 3845.

----------


## spirakos

1)Με παλμογραφο το - συνδεδεμενο στα μηδεν και το προμπ σε καθε ποδι,
2)Με πολυμετρο με τον ιδιο τροπο τα μετρησα ολα για DC
3)Με το τζιτζικα τα μετρησα μεταξυ τους
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα 50mV και πολλα λεω ειναι κυματωση, πολυ γνωριμη μορφη
DSC01148.jpg
Επισης με το ενα ακρο πολυμετρο στο 0 το αλλα ακρο οπου και αν το βαλω δειχνει 12VDC,
φαντασματα?

----------


## Thanos10

Λογικο να βλεπεις πριονι γιατι γυρω απο τα IGBT η MOSFET υπαρχουν και αλλα υλικα που πρεπει να αλλαξεις κατι μικρες διοδους και ενα τρανζιστορ σε καθε καθε οδηγηση.
Το πριονι οφειλεται σε καμενες διοδους οδηγησης των IGBT.

----------


## ultra

απο το datasheet, στο πιν 7 πρεπει να εχεις τα +12V, και στο πιν8 τα 5V της τασης Vref.
Βαλε τον παλμογραφο σου στο DC και δες αν εχεις πριονωτο παλμο στο πιν 4.

----------


## spirakos

> Λογικο να βλεπεις πριονι γιατι γυρω απο τα IGBT η MOSFET υπαρχουν και αλλα υλικα που πρεπει να αλλαξεις κατι μικρες διοδους και ενα τρανζιστορ σε καθε καθε οδηγηση.
> Το πριονι οφειλεται σε καμενες διοδους οδηγησης των IGBT.


Μολις 30mV ειναι, τα διοδια τα εχω μετρηση ολα στην οδηγηση των φετ και ειναι οκ




> απο το datasheet, στο πιν 7 πρεπει να εχεις τα +12V, και στο πιν8 τα 5V της τασης Vref.
> Βαλε τον παλμογραφο σου στο DC και δες αν εχεις πριονωτο παλμο στο πιν 4.


Ολα τα ποδια εχουν την ιδια κυματωση και ολα εχουν 12VDC, μεταξυ τους ομοως δεν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα παρα μονο μεταξυ 2-5

----------


## ultra

> Ολα τα ποδια εχουν την ιδια κυματωση και ολα εχουν 12VDC, μεταξυ τους ομοως δεν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα παρα μονο μεταξυ 2-5


Τοτε, μαλλον ειναι καμμενο το 3845

----------


## Thanos10

Πες μου εχει εναν μικρο μετασχηματιστη για την οδηγηση?
Παντος κοιτα τα υλικα που σου ειπα.

----------


## spirakos

Και εγω αυτο πιστευω αλλα πως εξηγειται το οτι δεν ειναι πουθενα βραχυκυκλωμενο ενω παντου δειχνει 12?
Ειναι και smd βλεπω να μου βγαινουν τα ματια, ξανα.. θα βρω ευκολα ανταλακτικο εδω γυρο ή πειραια?
SOIC−8D1 SUFFIX
CASE 751A

----------


## spirakos

> Πες μου εχει εναν μικρο μετασχηματιστη για την οδηγηση?
> Παντος κοιτα τα υλικα που σου ειπα.


Θανο εχει ενα μετ/στη ο οποιος δινει στα 2 μπρατσα οδηγησης απο ενα τυλιγμα
3 τυλιγματα συνολο, 1 πρωτευον και 2 δευτερευον..πιστευω
Ακου και αυτο οταν μετραω μεταξυ 0 και ποδια μετ/στη παλι 12VDC δειχνει
Οταν μετραω καθε τυλιγμα ξεχωριστα τοτε δειχνει 0

----------


## Thanos10

Ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι για την οδηγηση στο πρωτευον εχει ενα μικρο φετ.
Ολοκληρωμενο εχει το UC3845 αν ναι μετρα με τον παλμογραφο να δεις αν στο ποδι 6 εχει παλμο τετραγωνο θα δεις χωρις ομως να ειναι πανω το φετ οδηγησης του μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## spirakos

Το ιρφ λες ε? Το μετρησα και αυτο μαζι με τα πολλα πριν να δω αν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα ποδια του και ηταν οκ
Θα το ξηλωσω ομως να ξαναμετρησω το 3845.

----------


## Thanos10

Στο ποδι 8 πρεπει να εχει 5ν στο 7 την ταση τροφοδοσιας και στο 6 τετραγωνο.
Αν δεις τα παραπανω το 3845 ειναι οκ.

----------


## spirakos

Σιγα μη μου εκανε το χατιρι, τα ιδια ακριβως, προφανως παω για 3845
χαλασα και τι πιστα βγαζοντας το ιρφ, και διπλης οψης και smd, ολα αναποδα σημερα, εσπασε και το κολλητηρι
Μη μου τη δωσει και κοψω με τροχο τη μιση πλακετα με τα smd, υστερα θα μονταρω δικο μου κομματι μονης οψης με υλικα μεσω τρυπας

----------


## ultra

Ενας αλλος τροπος να ξεκολησεις το φετ θα ηταν γυρναγες την πλακετα αναποδα, να εβαζες αφθονο καλαι και στα τρια ποδια,

και να το τραβαγες με ενα μυτοτσιμπιδο.

Μετα, ξαναανοιγεις τις οπες με καλης ποιοτητος φυτιλι.

----------


## spirakos

Δε κρατηθηκα, ξηλωσα το 3845 και εκοψα και το πρωτευον του μετ/στη
Μαντεψτε, παντου 12βολτ, απο που περναν τα γ@μ.....? Ακολουθουν και αλλες μαχαιριες

----------


## jami

Βάλε και φωτό!

----------


## spirakos

DSC01146.jpg
Λeιπουν το 3845 και το ιρφ, επισης απομονωσα το 1ον του μετ/στη και το προβλημα "παντου 12" παραμενει
Να φωναξω εξορκιστη?

----------


## Notios38

Καλημέρα..σας..μια ερωτηση  μια και το θεμα ειναι το ιδιο να μην ανοιγουμε αλλο αν καποιος φιλος εχει δουλεψει την FIMER inverter 160Α ..10 ετιας κατασκευη που μου χαρισαν μια χαλασμενη ...και δεν εχει πανω τα fet  τα ειχαν βγαλει και δεν τα βρηκαν με τον κωδικο παραγωγης που εγραφαν..ετσι εμεινε στην ακρη...Aν την εχει καποιος συναδελφος ,σε λειτουργια ,,η γνωριζει τι μπορει να μπει για να λειτουργησει παλι......ευχαριστω

----------

